# The only good brown snake is a dead brown snake



## zard (Nov 18, 2006)

this is the words of my vet when i went and dropped of my dead dog for her to bury for me.

After what i have just gone through I almost agree with her.
I dont like venomous snakes and other than adders (because of their beauty) I don't understand people keeping/ breeding them.
Each to their own though.
It is not in my nature to do any animal harm but i must say at the moment i could almost join the shovel brigade.


----------



## IsK67 (Nov 18, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your dog. That really blows.

Was it the snake? If so you can't really blame it. Or the dog for being curious.

My Jack bailed up an eastern Tiger last year.

IsK


----------



## Bendarwin (Nov 18, 2006)

We certainly have potential here for a hostile thread, so I will jump on early. I like all snakes, and I have dogs aswell, I know that dogs will mess with snakes if they get a chance, its what dogs do. If it is any consolation , your dog probably killed the snake aswell. The only thing to do is make your yard snake proof to eliminate the chance of a showdown. Sad to hear about the pup though.

Ben


----------



## Australis (Nov 18, 2006)

zard said:


> I dont like venomous snakes and other than adders (because of their beauty) I don't understand people keeping/ breeding them.
> Each to their own though.
> It is not in my nature to do any animal harm but i must say at the moment i could almost join the shovel brigade.



Are you serious??

If you can see the "beauty" in a Death Adder, why cant you understand that others many see the "beauty" in other Venomous species.


As for why keep them, why do people keep anything?

You will find alot of people keep Venomous fish, they dont seem to be questioned to the same degree though..................


----------



## AustHerps (Nov 18, 2006)

Whilst I'm sorry for what's happened to your dog, it's probably not the brightest idea coming onto a reptile forum and expressing that you hold the snake responsible, and "could almost join the shovel brigade". If a dog killed one of my reptiles, I certainly wouldn't suggest I'd 'almost join' a dog killing parade (especially on a dog forum).

Austy.


----------



## zard (Nov 18, 2006)

> I certainly wouldn't suggest I'd 'almost join' a dog killing parade (especially on a dog forum).



but it is acceptable to offer kittens as snake food on a herp site :roll:


----------



## AustHerps (Nov 18, 2006)

What's that got to do with it? Has nothing to do with the topic.

My dog site analogy is relevant, as it is swapping the position of the relevant animals.

I don't think feeding kittens to herps is very appropriate, but that doesn't mean this ridiculous display of anger for the animals which the members of this site love is any more acceptable!

Austy.


----------



## zulu (Nov 18, 2006)

*re The*

Dog runs in front of car is run over,tampers with brown snake gets bitten,all in adays work he will not do it again,buy another dog.


----------



## snakes4me2 (Nov 18, 2006)

deleted


----------



## zard (Nov 18, 2006)

it amuses me how you all automatically assume that my dog in some way was at fault or annoyed the snake.

dont assume anything.


----------



## gillsy (Nov 18, 2006)

And you assume that it wasn't, 

How many snake bites are caused by the snake hunting a dog. . . 

You can't say that the dog didn't try to attack or even just play with the snake, snakes are defensive creatures not offensive.

Mods I think this post should be deleted before some hot headed argument and arogance is displayed


----------



## gillsy (Nov 18, 2006)

Is it not the responsibility of the dog owner to keep them safe.


----------



## jordo (Nov 18, 2006)

zard said:


> it amuses me how you all automatically assume that my dog in some way was at fault or annoyed the snake.
> 
> dont assume anything.



It was neither animals fault regardless of the situation the snake was just defending itself from your dog even if the dog didn't even notice it the snake still felt threatened, it just comes down to instincts (jmo).
Sorry about your dogs death 

Try to keep your grass cut and don't leave any wood piles or rubbish near the house to make it a less suitable environment for snakes in the future. If you kill snakes another will replace it as long as the environment is suitable for them so there is no point.


----------



## zulu (Nov 18, 2006)

*re The*



zard said:


> it amuses me how you all automatically assume that my dog in some way was at fault or annoyed the snake.
> 
> dont assume anything.


Ok i oppologize zard,so it happened like,you through a stick and the deceased cannine bounded up and grabbed a browny by the head,the old brown snake disguised as a stick trick,gets them every time,an oldy a but a goldy!!


----------



## zard (Nov 18, 2006)

marc i NEVER attacked anyone for keeping other vens.
Please re read my post
I also never said i was going to kill anything you all just read what you wanted to into my post.

why should this be deleted? I have not said anything offensive.

As for the dog, she was on a run, only had a certain amount of space to run around and would not have been able to escape an agressive snake.


----------



## zard (Nov 18, 2006)

and my grass is always mowed all around the area as we live around cane and a state forest.


----------



## gillsy (Nov 18, 2006)

That old myth of the brown snake chased me. 

hmm...


----------



## Veredus (Nov 18, 2006)

Dogs are not native to this country, brown snakes are native to this country, if you want to keep a dog in an area where there are bound to be brown snakes you have to be prepared to have your dog, who is the intruder, be killed by the defensive native animal, and thoughts of revenge against our beautiful native fauna by "joining the shovel brigade" are simply ridiculous.


----------



## jeramie85 (Nov 18, 2006)

i feel sorry for you and your dog

i can try and understand how you feel as im sure if my dog was killed by a snake or anything really i would want to kill it as well and if everything was there im sure there would be a good chance that i would automatically kill it without thinking


----------



## zard (Nov 18, 2006)

gilsy it is obvious by that comment you have only experienced snakes in captivity or limited access to them in the wild.


----------



## ihaveherps (Nov 18, 2006)

Seriously people, re-read the original post ! 

Zard, is well measured, composed, non-argumentative, and in a bit of distress about his loss. There is really no reason for everyone to jump all over him. 

Sorry for your loss Zard, the world is not a perfect place, and only fairytales have happy endings... Chin up mate.


----------



## jeramie85 (Nov 18, 2006)

gillsy said:


> That old myth of the brown snake chased me.
> 
> hmm...


 

ive been chased by a spider


----------



## jeramie85 (Nov 18, 2006)

Buddha said:


> I for one wouldnt want to kill the snake........


 

i didnt say i would want to im saying in that situation i probably would 

but if i stepped back away and looked at it without the emotions of my loss i wouldnt kill the snake

hope you can understand what i mean


----------



## zard (Nov 18, 2006)

i am actually hurt by your attack on me Marc, i thought you knew me


----------



## WoodyB (Nov 18, 2006)

Mate, snakes only bite if they are threated or hungry.

If it bit your dog becuase it was hungry, then your dog would be inside the snake atm, not on the ground..

Obviously it bit your dog in a defensive way, 
your dog possibly stood on the snake by accident, and got tagged.
or tried to play with the snake and got taged.

I highly doubt the snake delibritaly wanted to kill your dog.


----------



## gillsy (Nov 18, 2006)

The main point is it was being DEFENSIVE!!! 

If the dog killed the snake as a defensive manner, should we want to kill the dog.


----------



## Tatelina (Nov 18, 2006)

AustHerps said:


> What's that got to do with it? Has nothing to do with the topic.
> 
> My dog site analogy is relevant, as it is swapping the position of the relevant animals.


I read their comment as being only half serious....


Sorry to hear about your dog.


----------



## jeramie85 (Nov 18, 2006)

gillsy said:


> The main point is it was being DEFENSIVE!!!
> 
> .


 
i agree

even if the dog did not touch it it still may have startled the snake which gave it a scare so it automatically struck in defense and the dog may not have been at fault at all but i can also understand it if the dog did attack the snake as a dog i supposed to protect its territory against everything so it would have been in its nature

nothing is really at fault snake struck as a defense and would have if the dog touched it or not  

just thankfully it wasnt a young kid or anything else 
although at the same time loosing a pet hurts the same as loosing a family member/friend so in a way my comment is not valid


----------



## OdessaStud (Nov 18, 2006)

I run my dogs on our own property and because of where I live I accept the fact that they may accidently step on a snake,my theory of it is that better the dog than me or my kids but in saying that I would be devasted if one died because of a snake bite,but id be far more devasted if it was one of my kids.When we live in the bush we have to be ready to accept all that nature dishes us out.My dogs have learnt that they are going for a run not a hunting trip and now leave everything alone unless they themselves feel threatened, and even then most of the time they will retreat.No animal likes to be attacked and so usually all will avoid being confronted by any would be predator! human included.
Hugs to you for your loss .
Odie


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 18, 2006)

sorry about your dog shaz.


----------



## PremierPythons (Nov 18, 2006)

Who was living here first? The dog or the snake...


----------



## IsK67 (Nov 18, 2006)

The chicken?

No wait! The egg.

IsK


----------



## shamous1 (Nov 18, 2006)

*Sorry*

Sorry to hear about your loss.

Don't forget the dog is in the run and you would obviously have a water bowl in there too. The snake may have been heading in for a drink from the water bowl and dogs being dogs are inquisitive creatures. Unfortunately it cost him his life.

The best thing you can do is try and snake proof your dog run in some way.


----------



## inthegrass (Nov 18, 2006)

under the same circumstance i would most probably feel like picking up the shovel or the shoty.
sorry to hear about the death of your dog zard.
hope all you conservationists voted green at the last election.
anyway going fishing now.
cheers.


----------



## Sdaji (Nov 19, 2006)

Like many reptile enthusiasts, I've had enough elapid venom in my body to kill many people (no, I am not in the slightest bit proud, I'm rather ashamed of it, but that's not relevant to this discussion). Going to hospital with that much elapid venom in you isn't a pleasant experience by any stretch of the imagination; I've experienced extreme pain and lost of the use of limbs for considerable periods of time. It's not fun to lose your sense of taste for a couple of weeks, etc etc, but like the majority of reptile enthusiasts who have been in that situation, I don't for a moment hold any ill will against any elapid. Most of us hope that the elapids which have put us in those situations are still out there living happy and undisturbed snakey lives, and as for bites involving captive snakes, I'm unaware of any cases in Australia where anyone was silly enough to blame the snake. Trees sometimes fall on people, killing them. Shall we rejoice at global deforestation?

I personally don't feel terribly comfortable with someone suggesting that it might be appropriate to kill an animal such as a snake because a dog's owner wasn't careful enough, or was unlucky, but this is probably one of the worst places of all to express your thoughts. If you're going to get upset and be unable to control an inappropriate outburst, please do your best to do it away from people who will be upset and offended by it, or worse still, agree with you and be encouraged to kill snakes (unfortunately, this ideology is contagious). This is an attitude many of us have fought hard to change and we don't need reptile people working against us.

It's incredible (literally) that you could claim not to have said anything offensive. Just look at the title you chose for this thread.


----------



## hornet (Nov 19, 2006)

snakes do not attack and chase people or dogs, i have encountered snakes in the bush, almost stepped on some and they have ran, they didnt want to attack, they will only attack if being threatened


----------



## pythonlover001 (Nov 19, 2006)

hey man i had a jack Russell and he got bitten my a red bellied black and even after all the tears i realised they were both doing wat they were born to do. if u had a petsnake and a dog malled it and killed it u would probs end up hating the type of dog that killed it because u loved ur snake, its the same deal except the other way around i love red bellied blacks i think they are beautiful creatures. (dont take this as a controversy statement)


----------



## hazzard (Nov 19, 2006)

Sorry about your dog. Hopefully it was fairly painless and quick. The loss of any pet can be tragic and traumatic. Like you said in your original post "each to their own". I completely understand why you feel the way you do at the moment. After a bit of time to grieve you may see things a little bit differently.

Unfortunately as you can see from the responses you won't get much sympathy on here. Many love their pet browns as much as you loved your dog, and would grieve the same if something happened to pet sanke.

Sorry again


----------



## dymback (Nov 19, 2006)

both dogs and snakes have done there same amount in killing each other not on perpose but when they come into each others territory and in each others faces someone is going to lose its ashame it was ya dog 
but most of the time it is the snake as i have witnessed with my dog


----------



## Gordon (Nov 19, 2006)

this is enjoyable.


----------



## scam7278 (Nov 19, 2006)

sorry to hear about your dog zad  keep your chin up


----------



## Kelzarie (Nov 24, 2006)

Very sorry to hear about your dog. I work out at the Bne Airport and the other day we had a juvenile brown hanging around the front of our building under neath a scooter - there has been a lot of destruction of airport habitat going on of late and I guess it was looking for somewhere where it wasn't going to be run over by a tractor. Anyway - I dont keep snakes - just lizards - but I was absolutely shocked when one of the girls in my office suggested laying poisoned rats around the workplace area to try and kill it. As i've said, snakes aren't my favourite reptile - but I came to the defence somewhat and told her firstly that it was ILLEGAL


----------



## Kelzarie (Nov 24, 2006)

Very sorry to hear about your dog. I work out at the Bne Airport and the other day we had a juvenile brown hanging around the front of our building under neath a scooter - there has been a lot of destruction of airport habitat going on of late and I guess it was looking for somewhere where it wasn't going to be run over by a tractor. Anyway - I dont keep snakes - just lizards - but I was absolutely shocked when one of the girls in my office suggested laying poisoned rats around the workplace area to try and kill it. As i've said, snakes aren't my favourite reptile - but I came to the defence somewhat and told her firstly that it was ILLEGAL to do that and it could could result in a fine - her reply being ''but this is my workplace - I dont want the likes of that around here'' to which I replied ''I've got news for you, it was here first - you move or get used to it here'. I understand moving them from inside but I am of the belief every creature has the right to life - and this creature was outside just trying to live around humans who have destroyed their natural habitat - I felt sorry for the critters. Anyway thats my story - but I would be devastated if anything happened to any of my pets - just broken.


----------



## ether (Nov 24, 2006)

Snake was there first......


----------



## gillsy (Nov 24, 2006)

Its a company, they would be liable for anything that would happen, to either the employee or the snake.

Why don't they get someone to remove it.


----------



## Bench Warmer (Nov 24, 2006)

It's no one's fault,the snake bit the dog.

the dog obviously wouldve initiated the confrontation, ( not making out as if it was the dogs fault) unless some weird circumstance where the dog stood on the snake.

in all situations its NO ONES fault.

you cant blame the snake,you are aware of snakes,precatautions couldve been taken to prevent the dog being bitten.

to say "the only good brown snake is a dead one", is pathetic.

and just like all the other stuff ive heard, i know a mate who gets paid $50 by his boss,for every dead red belly he brings back from the guys property. what did the red bellys do? nothing.

he just wants them exterminated.

i had a mate who's dad killed an eastern brown for being on their land,and his excuse was "it couldve potentially bitten one of his animals", what a load of it.

notice a lot of people call you an idiot for keeping or holding snakes,even pythons.

people's ignorance is ruining the planet.

leave the snake alone,it did nothing wrong.


----------



## carpetpythonking (Nov 24, 2006)

sorry about your loss but seriously dont blame the brown snake its ignorance like that which caused the original settlers to kill tonnes of snakes, it was no-ones fault not the gods not the snakes no-ones.


----------

